# Hacksaw



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

Looking to get a new hacksaw and wondering what everyone is using or what you would recommend?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

cotes17 said:


> Looking to get a new hacksaw and wondering what everyone is using or what you would recommend?


If you are working commercial for some company, just pick up some JW's that you absolutely hate, spray paint it a different color and it's yours. Save some money.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

cotes17 said:


> Looking to get a new hacksaw and wondering what everyone is using or what you would recommend?


Lenox. I've never liked any of the Stanley ones.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Just bought this one.....best I've ever used.:thumbsup:

http://www.greenlee.com/products/HACKSAW-(12%22)-(POP).html


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> Just bought this one.....best I've ever used.:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.greenlee.com/products/HACKSAW-(12%22)-(POP).html


was actually looking at this one but the Klein version of it. Never used one but looks like it would be pretty solid


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

MTW said:


> Lenox. I've never liked any of the Stanley ones.


Used a Lenox one today and i actually did like it, wanted to see if anyone suggested it. Thanks MTW


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

cotes17 said:


> was actually looking at this one but the Klein version of it. Never used one but looks like it would be pretty solid


I'm very happy with it. I bought it to replace a lost or stolen Klein one and I like it even more than the Klein.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

This one by bahco http://www.amazon.com/BAHCO-225-S-Traditional-Hand-Hacksaw/dp/B0001IX74M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1391650926&sr=8-2&keywords=bahco+hacksaw

I have also used this one and like it - 




My JW at the moment has this one and its proving handy when cutting tray and armored cable in situ. http://www.amazon.com/Lenox-Tools-209205012-Profile-Hacksaw/dp/B0002FSTWO/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1391651024&sr=8-3&keywords=low+profile+hacksaw


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> I'm very happy with it. I bought it to replace a lost or stolen Klein one and I like it even more than the Klein.


Hmmm most of my stuff is Klein but now your making my decision more difficult  lol


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Rollie73 said:


> Just bought this one.....best I've ever used.:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.greenlee.com/products/HACKSAW-(12%22)-(POP).html


 
Ive got that one, Its built pretty solid.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Rollie73 said:


> I'm very happy with it. I bought it to replace a lost or stolen Klein one and I like it even more than the Klein.


I never took you as a working boss.


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

chewy said:


> This one by bahco http://www.amazon.com/BAHCO-225-S-Traditional-Hand-Hacksaw/dp/B0001IX74M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1391650926&sr=8-2&keywords=bahco+hacksaw
> 
> I have also used this one and like it - http://www.amazon.com/Lenox-Tools-12132HT50-Tension-Hacksaw/dp/B000LGBZDE/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hi_1
> 
> My JW at the moment has this one and its proving handy when cutting tray and armored cable in situ. http://www.amazon.com/Lenox-Tools-209205012-Profile-Hacksaw/dp/B0002FSTWO/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1391651024&sr=8-3&keywords=low+profile+hacksaw



That Lenox one is actually the one i used today and i liked it, wanted to see if anyone used it and if it lasted


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

I have one by ideal, looks just like the greenlee and looks like a couple others I have seen.


----------



## marco1343 (Jul 31, 2013)

Lenox does the job and cheap i use this one
http://www.lenoxtools.com/Pages/Product.aspx?productId=88300+HACKSAW


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

jza said:


> I never took you as a working boss.


Really have no choice...... I just bought into this business six months ago and will take over fully in Jan 2015. I want there to be lots to take over:thumbsup:

Besides that..........I still love the tools. I spend as much time as possible on the tools but as majority owner now, I have no choice but to spend lots of time organizing/planning/bidding etc etc.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

My Nicholson hacksaw has held up well for years.. I use it all the time.. Ya, I also have a wooden ruler.


----------



## ND80 (Apr 12, 2012)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Stanley-12-in-High-Tension-Hacksaw-with-Mini-Hack-Saw-20-036M/100496136?cm_mmc=CJ-_-1319015-_-10368321&AID=10368321&PID=1319015&srccode=cii_13736960&cpncode=32-316129077-2&cj=true

$16 works great

not sure what ever happened to the little guy...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

.....


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

I had a lenox that lasted me about 10 years until i lost it. Even after a coworker decided to use it as a hammer and i had to jb weld it back together. Not sure what i have now.


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

My wife has the "low profile" Lenox linked above.
I have this Stanley: http://www.homedepot.ca/product/low-profile-high-tension-hacksaw/972563
They seem to be of pretty comparable construction. Between the two I would choose to use the Stanley. 
A few coworkers have it as well. No complaints.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I haven't used a hacksaw but probably twice since the 90s. Having a cordless sawzawl, metal circular saw, or band saw have replaced it! Just make sure you put the blades on right, cutting is much easier.


----------



## Canadian sparky (Sep 19, 2011)

zac said:


> I haven't used a hacksaw but probably twice since the 90s. Having a cordless sawzawl, metal circular saw, or band saw have replaced it! Just make sure you put the blades on right, cutting is much easier.


This is what I use..ya it's pricey but it's really heavy duty on top of heavy and this is what I like..
http://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B001D1DRT6/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1391669799&sr=8-2


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Not saying anything against 99's kitty saw but ...










I also have one of those hand pushers in the truck (it doesn't take much room, Greenlie I think) but I haven't used it since I got the one in the pic. I think 1969, used to have yellow plastic handles, has on-board blade storage.









^^ actual pic. Good tools last! (some plastic stuff doesn't, -handles ).


*Note:* I also have my dad's hand brace drill...










I look at it now and then but it has had it's 15 minutes of fame. I've not used it, but I do have a couple of bits for it.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I was wrong last night, I have a Nicholson brand hacksaw not a Klein. 
It's light weight and has held up well.


----------



## Kunolop (Feb 9, 2013)

Rollie73 said:


> Just bought this one.....best I've ever used.:thumbsup: http://www.greenlee.com/products/HACKSAW-(12%2522)-(POP).html


These are junk, along with the greenlee blades


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

cotes17 said:


> Looking to get a new hacksaw and wondering what everyone is using or what you would recommend?


Klein 701..


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

1970 called it said it wants its hacksaw back


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

what is this hacksaw that you speak of? where does the battery go?


----------



## Skblay (May 15, 2013)

I also have the klein 701 "old blue" is what they call it. It's an old klein model that they still manufacture. Buy that one, best one I've ever seen. Nice and solid and not cheaply made like the new klein, greenlee or lenox.


----------



## Skblay (May 15, 2013)

Edited


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Skblay said:


> Klein not kneel. How do you edit posts?


 press edit


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Skblay said:


> I also have the kneel 701 "old blue" is what they call it. It's an old klein model that they still manufacture. Buy that one, best one I've ever seen. Nice and solid and not cheaply made like the new klein, greenlee or lenox.



Funny how it's well built and is priced just right.:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> what is this hacksaw that you speak of? where does the battery go?


:laughing:

I use my M-18 hackzall for everything..:thumbsup:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

cotes17 said:


> Looking to get a new hacksaw and wondering what everyone is using or what you would recommend?


I bought a Bahco hacksaw at Lowes...it's about the best hacksaw I have seen as of late. Made in Sweden, very nice tool! And it's NOT made in China.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

captkirk said:


> 1970 called it said it wants its hacksaw back


I still use my hacksaw all the time...like a real man


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

cdnelectrician said:


> I still use my hacksaw all the time...like a real man


That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

cultch said:


> That doesn't make any sense.


He's implying wimpy men have to have a battery tool for everything. I don't see how you are confused. Maybe sawing some 1 5/8 strut with a hacksaw will make a man out of you.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

cultch said:


> That doesn't make any sense.


It was a joke haha....I actually prefer a hacksaw over a hacksawl.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I use my M-18 hackzall for everything..:thumbsup:


Me too, but the old fashioned hacksaw still comes in handy on occasion.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

It's called production you manly man.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

If one of your guys went to cut a 2 x 4 with a big ole handsaw tell me you wouldnt give a face palm....


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

zac said:


> It's called production you manly man.


Cutting 1" and down emt cuts just as fast with a hacksaw vs a sawsall.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

captkirk said:


> If one of your guys went to cut a 2 x 4 with a big ole handsaw tell me you wouldnt give a face palm....


I wouldn't cut a 2x4 with a hacksaw like I wouldn't cut a 3/4" steel beam with sawsall. Right tool for the right job.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

This is the hacksaw I use, I really like it, durable, not too expensive. I'm not a big fan of the rectangular saws.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

captkirk said:


> If one of your guys went to cut a 2 x 4 with a big ole handsaw tell me you wouldnt give a face palm....


If its sharp Id be done by the time you turned around and bent down to pick it up.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

zac said:


> It's called production you manly man.


You think any contractor in his right mind would buy a hacksawl for every man on a project? I get pissed when I see guys walking half a floor to cut a piece of 3/4 with a port-a-band, they all have hacksaws. That is not production.

There is a porta band by every large bender with a tri-stand, it is there for 1 1/4 and up.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

I own my own sawzall. It's called being a manly man. Also own my own hacksaw. Lennox. It's in the bag for a pinch.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

cultch said:


> I own my own sawzall. It's called being a manly man. Also own my own hacksaw. Lennox. It's in the bag for a pinch.


so do I, but I don't take it to work.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

union347sparky said:


> He's implying wimpy men have to have a battery tool for everything. I don't see how you are confused. Maybe sawing some 1 5/8 strut with a hacksaw will make a man out of you.





union347sparky said:


> Cutting 1" and down emt cuts just as fast with a hacksaw vs a sawsall.


I'm not sure, but I will say this that I won't be as tired if I used a hacksaw.
To each their own my friend.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

I prefer a left handed one myself.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

chewy said:


> If its sharp Id be done by the time you turned around and bent down to pick it up.


You don't have to bend down to pick up your hacksaw? Pretty cool. Edward Hacksaw hands.:laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

cultch said:


> You don't have to bend down to pick up your hacksaw? Pretty cool. Edward Hacksaw hands.:laughing:


Magnetic tape measures... jesus.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> You think any contractor in his right mind would buy a hacksawl for every man on a project? I get pissed when I see guys walking half a floor to cut a piece of 3/4 with a port-a-band, they all have hacksaws. That is not production.
> 
> There is a porta band by every large bender with a tri-stand, it is there for 1 1/4 and up.


I agree with you in that, and guys that usually do that are slackers.. The company I started off with was always stressing planning your steps. "If you are going to the rest room, bring some trash and restock material you need then" ie, don't waste trips.

But if you are established in the trade and have the finances to purchase a hackzawl (mini sawzawl), to me it's not even close. It actually (though definitely stout!)Is smaller to store as well. Nothing personal though.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MTW said:


> Me too, but the old fashioned hacksaw still comes in handy on occasion.


Yup they do.:thumbsup:


----------



## Skblay (May 15, 2013)

On a union job site you don't bring your own sawzall you bring your own hack saw and as already said portable bands are set up next to the threaders or 555 benders. So every man cuts his own emt 1" and down from on their lift or spot that they're working in.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

Skblay said:


> On a union job site you don't bring your own sawzall you bring your own hack saw and as already said portable bands are set up next to the threaders or 555 benders. So every man cuts his own emt 1" and down from on their lift or spot that they're working in.


The shop I work for has enough M18 bandsaws on most jobs for everyone running pipe to keep one on their lift/cart. I don't even have my hacksaw on this job that I've been on for 1-1/2 yrs.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

chewy said:


> If its sharp Id be done by the time you turned around and bent down to pick it up.


I doubt it....and you would work with it all day.....??? Come on. Stop already


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

You can tell Union sparky is a crusty ole dog.....lol..."why....back in my day I could cut a whole building with a hacksaw you kids have it easy."

Its a Union thing.....dont kill the job....we get it but dont tell me you're more productive with a hand saw than a electric saw....thats just silly.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Skblay said:


> On a union job site you don't bring your own sawzall you bring your own hack saw and as already said portable bands are set up next to the threaders or 555 benders. So every man cuts his own emt 1" and down from on their lift or spot that they're working in.


I'm not cutting 1" emt with a hacksaw all day long. Maybe 1 or 2 cuts, but not all day. That's what they make cordless tools for. I haven't used my hacksaw in at least 5 years.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

EBFD6 said:


> I'm not cutting 1" emt with a hacksaw all day long. Maybe 1 or 2 cuts, but not all day. That's what they make cordless tools for. I haven't used my hacksaw in at least 5 years.


If it's a big pipe job I get the guys a few porta bands and tristands...company policy is no cutting with a porta band unless the work is clamped in a vice...too many accidents!


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> If it's a big pipe job I get the guys a few porta bands and tristands...company policy is no cutting with a porta band unless the work is clamped in a vice...too many accidents!


How about a compact battery porta band? Still tristand only?


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

tri stands are for ladies. I hold that sumbit in the air and cut it with my hacksaw!


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Had this one for 14 years now, I still choose it over a sawzall for 1/2 & 3/4 EMT


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

I used my 15 year old hacksaw today like most days, but used the sawzall on the rigid pipe run a few days ago.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

347sparky said:


> I used my 15 year old hacksaw today like most days, but used the sawzall on the rigid pipe run a few days ago.


Thankfully, the biggest non-PVC I use these days is 3/4 EMT, I'm a spoiled Resi service guy.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

local134gt said:


> How about a compact battery porta band? Still tristand only?


To be honest I think the safety policy was written before they were invented...but it would still apply. We had a guy cut his hand very badly while using a porta band above his head...


----------



## fp.unit (Dec 18, 2012)

Looking to buy some replacement blades for my hacksaw is 24tpi best or 18tpi? Mostly cut emt and strut.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

fp.unit said:


> Looking to buy some replacement blades for my hacksaw is 24tpi best or 18tpi? Mostly cut emt and strut.


24tpi is the best I find.


----------



## tommydh (Feb 7, 2014)

Rollie73 said:


> Just bought this one.....best I've ever used.:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.greenlee.com/products/HACKSAW-(12%22)-(POP).html


 Craftsman used to have that exact same thing I loved it. I never have had any issues with the Craftsman one and currently I'm using the Lennox hacksaw. It has a very comfortable grip and is lightweight I have used the Stanley one before but I found the grip a little awkward


----------



## tommydh (Feb 7, 2014)

fp.unit said:


> Looking to buy some replacement blades for my hacksaw is 24tpi best or 18tpi? Mostly cut emt and strut.


 32 is best 24 is great for pvc but I have found 32 to be ideal for strutg/emt it is a smooter cut less jumpy wen starting.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

tommydh said:


> 32 is best 24 is great for pvc but I have found 32 to be ideal for strutg/emt it is a smooter cut less jumpy wen starting.


Do you have the blade around the right way? Genuine question, cant imagine 24 jumping on strut.


----------



## tommydh (Feb 7, 2014)

chewy said:


> Do you have the blade around the right way? Genuine question, cant imagine 24 jumping on strut.


 Yes it is in right way I know that 24 tpi is good for ticker materials but if not using a vise or tripod I find it easier on me to use the 32. I use my Hack saw for anything up to the occasional 2" EMT, All-thread and 7/8 and 1-5/8 strut. It is easier to start the cut I just saw a blade from Klein that uses all 3 toot counts in a single blade. Any one use that bvlade yet it goes from 32 to 24 to 18 as the blade progresses that may be something I'lll try.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

tommydh said:


> Yes it is in right way I know that 24 tpi is good for ticker materials but if not using a vise or tripod I find it easier on me to use the 32. I use my Hack saw for anything up to the occasional 2" EMT, All-thread and 7/8 and 1-5/8 strut. It is easier to start the cut I just saw a blade from Klein that uses all 3 toot counts in a single blade. Any one use that bvlade yet it goes from 32 to 24 to 18 as the blade progresses that may be something I'lll try.


That sounds like an interesting blade, start the cut with 32 then down to 18 once you have a good kerf cut.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

cotes17 said:


> Looking to get a new hacksaw and wondering what everyone is using or what you would recommend?


 
Well that's hard to say I haven't seen anyone use a hacksaw in years . 

What do they use them for ?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

piperunner said:


> Well that's hard to say I haven't seen anyone use a hacksaw in years . What do they use them for ?


This is why they are so important. 








If you can't reach your cell phone.









And your working in an old bathroom.



Having a good hacksaw may allow you to make it out before coffee time.


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

i have an irwin, does the job


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't anticipate using a hack saw ever again. I have an 18v saw zaw for pipe and strut, an 18v angle grinder for rod and other more delicate items and a circular saw with a metal cutting blade for ****s and giggles. Why do more physical work than necessary?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I used my hacksaw on Thursday to cut some 3/4" greenfield. Why bother digging out the sawzall and battery when the hacksaw is right there? I actually don't think I have ever cut flex with a power tool. Just a rotosplit for MC and small greenfield, and then a hacksaw for anything larger. EMT and strut if it is more than a couple cuts the sawzall comes out, and if it is a bunch then I drag the portaband out of the shop.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

Bkessler said:


> I don't anticipate using a hack saw ever again. I have an 18v saw zaw for pipe and strut, an 18v angle grinder for rod and other more delicate items and a circular saw with a metal cutting blade for ****s and giggles. Why do more physical work than necessary?


I just don't get why they'd use their hacksaw if they have a sawzall...whats the point? Can't be faster...it's not faster.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

Don't like my hack saw, don't use it, but I keep it in my truck just in case. Came in handy once.


----------



## tommydh (Feb 7, 2014)

Well I'm only 35 but I will not use my own sawzall if I had one tro take on site to cut pipe or anything else. I've been on both sides Union and non and my theory is I will have what is on my tool list plus what I find handy to use. If the contractor would pay any repair costs that would arise from using my power tools on site maybe but till then I have my Hack saw which surprisingly gets borrowed daily by guys waiting on tere batteries to charge. And I also would be willing to challenge anyone with my hacksaw vs there sawzalls to see who could cut n ream first. Find a good sturdy frame that is comfortable in your hand and that's the one for you I would rather pay 35 bucks or less for a tool that I don't need to worry if its charged will it jump all over the place and possibly cut me or anything else I wasn't trying to. The only time I will supply power tools on site is if my name is on the side of the vans doing te work. I don't believe guys should have to supply there ownb stuff like tat now I would be for company backed purchase plan type thing where they offered to get guys there own cordless whatevers at a discount group rate. I know a few contractors that did that instead of dumping tools that guys didn't care about they offered to pay 50% of te drill and it was the employees to keep. They found that somehow those drills didn't seem to get broke or lost as oftn. Also in Unions its to keep guys from competing against each other for calls due to who has the better cordless stuff. If its all equal then its down to the man not the tools.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> I used my hacksaw on Thursday to cut some 3/4" greenfield. Why bother digging out the sawzall and battery when the hacksaw is right there? I actually don't think I have ever cut flex with a power tool. Just a rotosplit for MC and small greenfield, and then a hacksaw for anything larger. EMT and strut if it is more than a couple cuts the sawzall comes out, and if it is a bunch then I drag the portaband out of the shop.


 I use rolling carts so all my tools are right there with me wherever I go. So I'am not dragging anything out unnecessarily.

Angle grinder with metal cutting blade is the way to cut flex.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

.......


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

My favorite hacksaw.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

Last summer, I grabbed an older Klein at a yard sale for a buck, then bought both a new Klein and a new Greenlee at big-box clearances shortly thereafter, each for $6.xx. Have I used any of them since? No.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

I have one of them Klein tube cutters and I love it. Fast and great for pipe up to 1"


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

ND80 said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Stanley-12-in-High-Tension-Hacksaw-with-Mini-Hack-Saw-20-036M/100496136?cm_mmc=CJ-_-1319015-_-10368321&AID=10368321&PID=1319015&srccode=cii_13736960&cpncode=32-316129077-2&cj=true
> 
> $16 works great
> 
> not sure what ever happened to the little guy...


Have that same yeller one for 10+ yrs


----------

